# Venison Cheddar-jalapeno Smoked Sausage Recipe



## medic427

Does anyone have a good recipe for this that there willing to share. A buddy of mine used to make it when we were in the Marines but unfortunately hes not around any more to pass on the recipe.


----------



## KEN W

You can use basically any recipe you want and add hard butcher shop cheddar and diced up jalapenos. Polish, Country, Brats, Andoulie ......whatever is your favorite.


----------



## medic427

thanks i appreciate the help


----------



## Norm70

if your making fresh sausage, i like those packages you buy in the store. I think they are called kraft crumbles??? or if your going to smoke the sausage use a good high temp cheddar. also if you would like just go to the local butcher and buy some premixed seasoning and mix it that way. saves money on buying ingredients.


----------



## holmsvc

I would use what ever sausage seasoning you like and then add high temp jalapeno cheese. If you use regular cheese you will have to be very careful when you cook your sausage. If you taste the cheese and want more heat add canned or dried jalapenos.


----------



## Norm70

i have never really had a problem adding regular cheeses to fresh sausage. It has never really cooked out. although the harder cheeses have worked better. I just made some smoked guda(sp) brats about 2 weeks ago. worked out great. the crumbles stuff seems to be be the cheapest option and has worked great.

anything i smoke is high temp all the way though.


----------



## KEN W

The recipes I have used call for 8 oz of cheese for 10 lbs of meat.

Mix it up and start adding jalapenos.Canned are the best.....just dice them up and taste it.If you want it hotter.....start adding the juice from the can.


----------



## djleye

Wehave made jalapeno and cranberry summer sausage and man, that is about as good as it gets!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk

So, by canned jalapenos are you guys referring to the sliced pickled jalapenos in the jars? I would think dicing up fresh jalapenos would be better than pickled peppers. Just curious I guess. I've never made anything with jalapenos in it yet, but plan to this year.


----------



## duckslayer

Everytime I have added jalepenos they have came out of a jar. I put them in the blender and make them into a paste. Add some water to that and imo it distributes a lot better this way.


----------



## KEN W

duckslayer said:


> Everytime I have added jalepenos they have came out of a jar. I put them in the blender and make them into a paste. Add some water to that and imo it distributes a lot better this way.


Same here.....I buy them in a can.mash them up and add to the sausage.....fry some and see how hot it is.As I said above,if you want it hotter add the juice.This will make it much hotter than fresh jalapenos.


----------



## Longshot

I roast fresh ones on the grill and then peel and chop. As long as you mix it well with the meat the flavor will be well distributed. When I lived in Phoenix it was really easy. Some of the grocery stores had large roasters and they would do it for you.


----------

